# Intensity Modulated Radiation Therapy



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Intensity Modulated Radiation Therapy
(IMRT) for Thyroid Cancer

Abstract. Objective: To evaluate outcomes and toxicities in patients with thyroid cancer treated with intensity-modulated radiation therapy (IMRT).

http://www.thyroidscience.com/studies/turaka.10/turaka.2.13.10.htm


----------

